# Portofino Fishing



## Cartertheshark (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey I'm new to this forum but I'm a 14 year old avid angler and I go to spring break in Pensacola each year at portofino and I would like to shark fish a lot this year and I have a 6 foot 30-80 pound class rod for sharks right now and I was wondering what tackle I should use and how I should get my bait out because the only yaks I have access to are in the bay. Is the bay good for sharks as well? Also taking recommendations for redfish I will be targeting them also.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Which reel do you have on this rod?
If this is a spinner, you can wade out and cast, or rent a yak (take it to the gulf side) or even swim it out.
For small-medium sharks I like 4' of 135# coated cable, crimped with a 9/0-16/0 circle hook and 100# barrel swivel.
You can also use wire and use Haywire twists.
For bait, Mullet, Bluefish, Ladyfish, rays, fish heads & carcasses from the sport boats.


----------



## Cartertheshark (Mar 24, 2015)

*portofino fishing*



ChileRelleno said:


> Which reel do you have on this rod?
> If this is a spinner, you can wade out and cast, or rent a yak (take it to the gulf side) or even swim it out.
> For small-medium sharks I like 4' of 135# coated cable, crimped with a 9/0-16/0 circle hook and 100# barrel swivel.
> You can also use wire and use Haywire twists.
> For bait, Mullet, Bluefish, Ladyfish, rays, fish heads & carcasses from the sport boats.


I have a tld 25 and haven't decided on line and I wasn't sure if you could rent yaks but that sounds great. I am most likely going with braid so Would you recommend using a Floro leader before the steel leader?


----------



## Cartertheshark (Mar 24, 2015)

*portofino fishing*



ChileRelleno said:


> Which reel do you have on this rod?
> If this is a spinner, you can wade out and cast, or rent a yak (take it to the gulf side) or even swim it out.
> For small-medium sharks I like 4' of 135# coated cable, crimped with a 9/0-16/0 circle hook and 100# barrel swivel.
> You can also use wire and use Haywire twists.
> For bait, Mullet, Bluefish, Ladyfish, rays, fish heads & carcasses from the sport boats.


I have a TLD 25 conventional reel and am thinking about loading it with braid and if so would you recommend a Floro leader before the steel? and I didn't know you could rent the yaks for the gulf sides that will work I'm sure


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

BLUEFISH for sure , but I like to eat them so I don't end up with much to use


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Fill it with 600 yards of 65-80# braid and top it off with 50# mono for a topshot. 
The mono is much more abrasion resistant, let it rub the bar, not the braid.
Also, you want the mono to break before the more expensive braid.

Mono before the leader, tie mono to barrel swivel.
Leader: barrel swivel, 1' cable, snap swivel (weight goes on snap swivel), 4' cable, hook... Crimp all connections.


----------



## Cartertheshark (Mar 24, 2015)

ChileRelleno said:


> Fill it with 600 yards of 65-80# braid and top it off with 50# mono for a topshot.
> The mono is much more abrasion resistant, let it rub the bar, not the braid.
> Also, you want the mono to break before the more expensive braid.
> 
> ...


how much of the topshot? and do I just tie line to line?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Have a shop spool on 600 yards of braid, and fill the rest with the mono, as much as it'll hold.
If you spool it, make sure the braid is laid down very tight, if done wrong it'll bind into itself and cause problems.

Yes, tie the mono to the braid, I like using an Albright , if you have a shop spool it they will take care of it for you.
If using hollow core mono,then the shop will do a served connection for you.


----------



## Cartertheshark (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks a ton, hopefully I'll catch something


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

For your Reds...
Tie some 3-4' long double drops in 20# clear mono, make the drops 6-8" long , slip a pompano float on then loop a 7/0 circle hook on. Barrel swivel on top, snap swivel on the bottom with a weight.
Basically just a large scale pompano rig.

Or just use a simple Carolina rig.

Bait with fresh peeled shrimp, big sand fleas, chunks of mullet, finger mullet, small pinfish or croaker, crabs.


----------



## Cartertheshark (Mar 24, 2015)

ChileRelleno said:


> Have a shop spool on 600 yards of braid, and fill the rest with the mono, as much as it'll hold.
> If you spool it, make sure the braid is laid down very tight, if done wrong it'll bind into itself and cause problems.
> 
> Yes, tie the mono to the braid, I like using an Albright , if you have a shop spool it they will take care of it for you.
> If using hollow core mono,then the shop will do a served connection for you.


One last question, would bass pro do this? I thought I'm stopping there so I was wondering. And this may sound stupid but do I need a harness? I've heard I will by a lot of people


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Bass Pro can & will spool your reel, buy the line & they spool free of charge.
You can get all your leader materials there too, ask for help if you need it matching crimps to cable size.
If you shop at the Spanish Fort location, and see a short, middle aged, gray haired guy named David T, grab him for help.
He is one of the most knowledgeable fishermen on the Gulfcoast.

Harness, depends on what you hook into, a cheap fighting belt will be very welcome on a 4-6 foot Blacktip. 
But you can also just sit down, rod butt in the sand and dig your heels in. 
For larger sharks, a good plate & harness is invaluable.
But a quality plate/harness cost a nice hunk of change.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I use to work the beach at portofino a few years back and when I did we rented kayaks and paddle boards on the gulf side as well as the bay. I am assuming they still rent them out during the day and lock them up at night! If you wanna fish at night just rent it for the hour before dusk when they start to pack up all the chairs and umbrellas. If you are nice and friendly there is a small chance they wouldnt charge you (be nice and give them a little tip) to run your baits out before they lock everything up for the night. Good luck and hope you hook into a big one.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

You should be able to find a rental place that will rent for any number of days/week, some will even deliver & pickup.
At least they do here in Ft. Morgan/Orange Beach/Gulf Shores.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

check out cardinal tackle.com pre made shark rigs (handmade in usa) very well made, I use these and they catch huge sharks here and the company is based out of the northeast, where they catch very large creatures (sharks). But they are very reasonably priced and they will not fail you, equiptment failure is a bummer when shark fishing especially when hooked up for long periods of time. Anyway order you a few rigs, cheap shipping and wont have to worry about making any, pre made out of the package. Goodluck with your adventure. There are some big ole fish being caught of the beach, just be smart and have fun!!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't shark fish from the beach, but many here do. They usually go in groups as it can be pretty involved. I see them often as they set up for a nights fishing, and am always impressed with their professional approach to the sport along with the big game tackle they use. 

I've seen newbies here invited to tag along to learn the ropes. Maybe you will be so lucky.


----------

